# Rogal Dorn



## slaine69

this guy REALLY has a thing for eagles
I think this is the closest I've come to getting a primarch right though I don't know a whole lot about dorn except what I've read in the lexanium and similar places so apologies in advance to any fist fans if I'm off base


----------



## dark angel

A.W.E.S.O.M.E 

That is what it is, one of the best Primarch' pictures I have seen, your definatly up there with the giants. Do you plan to do more Primarchs? Have some rep by the way


----------



## Boganius Maximal

Now that is what I call an amazing piece of artwork. Its better than a lot of the GW sponsored stuff you see in the codices, etc


----------



## Ryuzaki

Wow. That deserves more than the 1 measly rep point I can give out, but here you go...


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

Amazing piece of artwork! Great Job!

One tiny question what is that hanging off his belt? Kinda looks like a certain Star of something.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Think those are Thunderbolts, the original symbol of the Emperor before he took the Aquila (to commemorate the union of Terra and Mars) as his standard.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

Ah, of course :grin:

I've been so corrupted by Chaos I see there mark everywhere these days :biggrin:


----------



## papa nurgle

that is amazing! definately one of the best works of primarch art i've seen around

nice work!


----------



## shaantitus

Outstanding depiction of dorn. Slaine69 you have amazing skills.


----------



## unxpekted22

yeah this is one of your best primarchs so far in my opinion as well.

love the pile of dead iron warriors lol


----------



## Imperators Warden

*Awesome!*

Wow absolutely stunning. I am not just saying that because the Fists are my favorite legion.


----------



## Midge913

Excellent work! Not much else to say except that it is a stunning piece of work:good:! +rep


----------



## WinZip

The picture of Dorn is beautiful  puts pride into an imperial fists heart


----------



## Angel of Blood

Excellent piece of work mate, have some rep


----------



## raider1987

Wow, I always thought Dorn was the least interesting primarch.... but this is incredible!!


----------



## Androxine Vortex

I really like it. I always imagined him looking something like that! Good job. I also like your Blackmane one too


----------



## Abomination

That is a fantastic piece of artwork. Well done.


----------



## Boc

How the hell did I miss this? Excellent work as always, incredible detail.


----------



## DrinCalhar

This picture never gets old.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro

I've also seen this on many other websites.


----------



## Doelago

This is one of the best depictions of a Primarch I have ever seen, and thats Rogal Dorn, probably my favorite Primarch, so it only adds up to the awesomeness of the picture. 

Great work, keep it up, and +rep!


----------



## 5tonsledge

IRON CAGE.
sorry just a IW fan. But this is a kick ass pic.


----------



## kjbraun

Incredible! Keep em' comin!


----------

